# had colonoscopy/upper endoscopy today



## ShyGirl (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, I had both procedures this morning. The upper endoscopy part was a breeze...I don't remember any of that procedure and although my throat is a little bit sore/tender tonight, it's not bad (nowhere near a strep-throat level of pain!).The colonoscopy prep was harder than I anticipated. It took hours to get through all the electrolyte solution. I did manage to keep it down although it made me gag a few times. I mixed it two spoonfuls of crystal light sugar-free lemonade and I think that improved the taste...the solution itself kind of tastes like saltwater.I started drinking it with a straw about halfway through and that helped too--I would recommend trying that if you have trouble drinking the stuff.Definitely make sure you are close to a bathroom...as in, within feet away! Toward the end of the prep it was all liquid and I had to get there in a hurry.I would also recommend buying the softest toilet paper you can find, and getting some diaper rash ointment as you will get quite sore!I felt pretty awful when I woke up this morning. Extremely weak and dizzy and tired from not eating anything at all the day before. On the other hand, I think feeling so weak and tired helped me to be calmer than I otherwise would have been







.As for the procedure itself, they gave me the type of anesthesia where you are not supposed to remember it. As I said, I do not remember the upper endoscopy whatsoever. They did the colonoscopy first though and I have a vague memory of crying out in pain at one point and the nurse saying she would give me more sedative. But even that is kind of a blurry memory.As for after-effects, I do remember being in the recovery room and getting the results from the doctor. My husband and I actually stopped at a restaurant on the way home and I had a chicken sandwich. I was feeling pretty good at that point, though a bit wobbly. Slept for three hours or so when we got home.Right now, my throat is still a little tender but I have no rectal/colon pain whatsoever. I do have some cramping, and more gas than I was expecting. But then again I have problems with gas and bloating in general so this may not be as bad for others







.Results--no abnormalities found in either test, no polyps removed. So the diagnosis is IBS. I am relieved, of course, that they found nothing serious. But it is also a little frustrating to face the future with IBS and no cure, since it has been particularly bad and limiting for me lately.Sorry this was so long but I wanted to share my experiences with these two tests in case that is helpful to anyone else who is having them soon.ShyGirl.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

I wasn't sedated at all.I was suffocating during the endoscope.The colono was very painful and i don't know if he reach the caecum which i think is last part.I have work after it and have had serious hypoglycemea.


----------



## rocketiz (Jan 1, 2005)

Don't apologize for the length of your post,I think most of us want to know what to expect from these tests. You did a good jobof relating your experience ShyGirl.Thank you


----------



## Midnitemist (Jan 23, 2005)

I'm hypoglycemic also, I am fighting my doctor on both of these tests. COuld you not eat on these tests? If I dont eat about every 3 hours I get dizzy and sick.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Midnite,i think you have to fast at midnigth till the colono.Just ask to do it first in the morning before the others patients.Take the day off after it.


----------

